# Dust Masks



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Looking for any recommendations on a good set up. I'm still all stuffed up from working this past saturday in my garage and it's making me sick thinking about how much fine dust I inhaled.

An air cleaner is on the list of things to get, but in the meantime I want to get a dust mask. Seems most go with the 3M 7500, but I see a few people now wearing those neoprene ski mask looking things.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have the 3M for spraying and did get the P100 filters that I use occasionally, but I mostly reach for my Elipse P100. They're both a good choice, with the 3M having the versatility of using different filters.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Elipse P100 as well. They have filters for dust and mist.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one of those neoprene masks. It's ok, 
reasonably comfortable to wear.

The Dust Bee Gone mask looks pleasant to wear.
I've never tried one.

There's a snorkel style respirator that puts the
weight of the filters at the back of your neck. 
Mask style respirators can be hot and sweaty
and I've found the weight of heavier ones 
hanging off my face annoying.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I generally use the N95 type filters with the exhaust valves. They do a good job and with the valves don't fog up my glasses or face shield as bad and the ones with no valve.
I also have the Dust Be Gone mask and it works well and is washable and reusable. I bit on the pricy side and it does sometimes fog up my glasses (when the shop is cool).
If you are having allergic reactions I think you will want one of the Elipse P100 type filters and get or make a shop air cleaner soon. You can make one using an old HVAC squirrel cage blower and furnace filters (hepa type) Check your local heating contractors for used blowers.
Be careful with allergic reactions they may get worse with more exposure. If you notice that happening talk to your Dr. about getting an epi-pen just in case. Personally I react to some wood sawdust like walnut and fir but not others.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I've used those N95s and I had issues with them fogging up my safety glasses too. But then I read on here somewhere, that if your glasses are fogging up, it's because there isn't a good seal at the nose area. So once I cinched down the metal nose piece, the fogging up was reduced drastically.

I don't have any real allergies, but I can definitely tell that my sinuses didn't enjoy all the plywood that I cut.

Thanks all for the reviews


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Another vote for the Elipse P100. Effective and comfortable to wear.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure like my 3M 7500. It fits well and I forget I'm wearing it and sometime find myself going "why the heck do I still have this on?"

Remember it comes in three sizes, so be sure to get the right fit.

Does the Elipse also have VOC (or whatever you call it) filters? I was laminating a counter top and using the good old fashion solvent based contact cement. Put the organic cartridges in my 3M 7500. Couldn't smell a thing during the whole job. Was thinking the cement must not be a stinky as I remember. Finished up, took the respirator off before heading out of the shop. Felt lucky to reach the door before passing out (ok that's a bit of an exaggeration), but actually could feel myself getting a bit light headed in just those few moments without it on. I was dumbfounded how well those cartridges worked.


----------



## KenKorch (Dec 9, 2017)

I like the 3M 7500 series half mask respirator, especially because of its quality, it's comfortable, and because the exhale vent faces downward, so it doesn't fog up my glasses.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Facepiece-Respirator-Respiratory-Protection/dp/B00AR63G12/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1519339581&sr=8-4&keywords=3m+7502

They come in three sizes, and the attachments depend upon the material you are using. The pink disk-shaped filters provide 95% (P95) or 99.97% (P100) dust particulate filtering. There are those out there that suggest wearing a good particulate respirator even with a dust collection system. They also have filters for use with organics (oil based paints/stains/...). I find the choices of filters sort of confusing, but if you look on line 3M has pdf's with descriptions of the filter options.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been using a washable cloth dust mask from Breath Healthy. I think that I originally found the best deal at Home Depot's online store but the price has fluctuated. You you can find them at Amazon too. I've rinsed it out at least a couple dozen times and washed it with soap a few times as well. It is not going to be as good as the 3M masks but it definitely keeps most of the dust out of my nose and lungs and is much more comfortable than the heavier plastic or rubber ones.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the RZMask M2.5 (Mesh neoprene masks). Love that more than their other lines. It's far more secure to your face to keep the airborne particles out of your nose. Carbon HEPA filters seems to work very well for me.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the Dust Bee Gone mask. Rated for 3 microns, comfortable, and washable. A little pricy, but buy it once and forget it. A little cheaper through Rockler.

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Dust-Bee-Gone-Mask/dp/B0037MK2VU/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519349557&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dust+b+gone+mask


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

+1 for elipse, but my wife got me the RZ Mask, just started to wear it, I will write a review soon.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

I have had the 3m 7500 for a long time.

I personally found when I started using a respirator over a dust mask that none of them felt right, I just forced myself to put it on every time and before long you get used to it. As someone else posted, I forget I have it on sometimes.

I like the 7500 because I can swap out the filters, p100 most of the time (no reason to use the 95's in my opinion the price is not that much higher and I can't detect a difference in the airflow). It is then very easy to swap out to canisters for finishing or anything else that I don't want to breath in.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Another Eclipse p100 user. Comfortable, light weight, and doesn't get too hot.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I like the sounds of the 3M 7500 being versatile with different filter options for different applications.

I just need to figure out the size I need.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been using the Gerson mask from harbor freight. More comfortable than 3m and seals better. Also cheaper especially with 20 percent off coupon.


----------



## KenKorch (Dec 9, 2017)

If you wear typical sized baseball style hats, then I'd guess that a medium would likely fit you. From what I read the mediums are sized to fit the vast majority of users.

If baseball hats are way too big, then maybe a small. If baseball hats never seem to fit on your huge head (my case), then likely a large.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I used to use the 3M mask but changed to the Elipse P100 because I like the fit and shape better. I also had trouble with filter retention on the 3M product.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

This is on sale today, think I might try it out

https://smile.amazon.com/3M-Personal-Protective-Equipment-51131494904/dp/B00IF7RBS4/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1522695754&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=3M+Rugged+Quick+Latch+Half+Facepiece+Reusable+Respirator&psc=1


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I use the Trend Airshield respirator helmut. I've had dust masks but got tired of the sweat buildup from the rubber enclosure. Once I got it to fit comfortably it has worked really well.


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

What do all of you with beards do? I have to send folks from my facility to the local safety center to get fitted for masks for some of our operations. That said, they all have to be clean shaven. I don't want to shave my beard just to get a "good seal" (had to do that many times in the military on gas chamber day). I also don't want to hear arguments like "you should just not wear one". I know there are dust mask users out there with beards…

Not trying to start a debate on beards vs no beards or dust protection vs no dust protection.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

My Dust-Bee-Gone mask works fine with my beard and glasses. It doesn't fog my glasses and can be washed.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It probably depends on what you are trying to filter. If you are just trying to keep from breathing dust, your beard won't interfere too much and not much dust will get in through the edges. On the other hand if you need chemical filtering, you probably need a really good seal and the beard may allow more to get by than you may want to breathe. Tightening may help but you will have to experiment for your situation-could be pretty uncomfortable for long periods. A compromise you might consider is a goatee or Van ******************** instead of a full beard so that the beard doesn't get in the way as much.

Edit: Another option, as long as you aren't a mouth breather, is that you could add these nasal filters underneath your dust mask to possibly get anything that gets around the edges of the mask.


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Roy and Lazyman…I'm just trying to keep general dust down.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Roy. I just ordered one. Looks easy to clean, not cheap on straps etc. 
Mike


> My Dust-Bee-Gone mask works fine with my beard and glasses. It doesn t fog my glasses and can be washed.
> 
> - Roy Turbett


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

To do this properly you need to be fit tested for mask size. Fit testing applies to silicone/latex half masks as well as disposable masks. You need to be clean shaven. For dust N95 is sufficient. If you use a face shield and want the ultimate, but expensive, solution look for a PAPR. These are excellent as they are positive pressure. Filter is on a belt behind your back. Several headgear options available. If you have a 3M distributer close ask for a TR-300. This model is for nuisance dust.


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

FYI, facial hair does matter. The respirator MUST seal to your skin. If you have a Gote or moustache you may be able to get away with a full face mask. That is why I suggest a PAPR. Please research this so you don't run into problems down the road.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

"Klondikecraftsman", some good advice there but I have to ask, what should be the process to fit test for the people that work in their non-commercial shop? A lot of the Lumberjocks are familiar with the 1910 General Industry and 1926 Construction PPE requirements in the work enviornment. But there at the workplace, the business arranges fit testing with preferred providers, provides for storage, cleaning, etc. Not faulting anyone but most home woodworkers who use "respirators" don't go so far as to have a professional fit test unless they can tie it in with the fit testing provided by the company they work for. 
What would be your advice on how to get fit tested and with whom? I'm not sure all medical providers will perform fit testing.
Mike


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

There should be an industrial supply/safety supply company in most places that offer this service. If they do not offer it they will know who does.


----------



## Ianfiness (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, indeed. I also like the dust masks that I found at https://hornibrooks.com.au/ .. cheap price and just simple.

https://hornibrooks.com.au/dust-masks-p1-box-20.html


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Another happy Elipse user here, so much more comfy than my old 3M 
I have a beard, i do keep it trimmed though. No issues


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

hi has any body used an RZ mask. i have one but I wonder because it don't seal like a plastic respirator. How offten do you change filter. I use mine for shop dust thanks Mike


----------

